# Niwalker Vostro BK-FA01 (XM-L2) BK-FA02 (MT-G2) 4x18650 FINAL SHIPPING Review: BEAMS+



## selfbuilt (Jul 23, 2013)

*Warning: even more pic heavy than usual. *

_*Note:* This review is an update from my previous review of the pre-release samples of the BK-FA01 and BK-FA02. Please continue all conversations in this thread, thanks!_











As mentioned above, I recently reviewed the pre-release versions of the Niwalker Black Light Vostro series of 4x18650 lights – the BK-FA01 (XM-L2) and BK-FA02 (MT-G2). Niwalker has sent me the final shipping versions, which I will review in detail here. As you will see, there have been a few changes – due in part to my recommendations on the pre-release samples. :wave:

With the final release, Niwalker has provided more detailed specs for this series.

*Manufacturer Reported Specifications:* 
(note: as always, these are simply what the manufacturer provides – scroll down to see my actual testing results).

*Common Specs:*

Working voltage 8.4V - 13V
Integrated cool fins design provide better cooling
Smooth polished reflector creates maximum throw
Aircraft grade aluminum, mil-spec hard anodized for maximum wear
Toughened ultra-clear tempered glass lens with anti-reflective coating
Large cooper heat sink pad for superior thermal conductivity
Magnetic ring control switch allows you to select desired output easily
Twist the front magnetic ring in clockwise direction for Strobe, Off, L1, L2, L3, L4, L5, and L6 mode
Uses four 18650 batteries for extended period runtime (able to use 2 or 3 18650s if needed) or 4, 6, and 8 CR123 primary batteries.
Battery holder can be loaded into searchlight either way
Low voltage warning to alert user to recharge batteries in time (output drops to L2)
Impact resistant to 1.5m
IPX-8, 2m (waterproof and submersible)
*BK-FA01*

LED: Cree XM-L2 U2
ANSI FL-1 Output/Runtime: 1280 lumens (1hr 54min), 975 lumens (2hr 19min), 600 lumens (3hr 53min), 148 lumens (17hr 43min), 38 lumens (4.5 days), 3 lumens (40 days)
142,000 cd beam intensity / 755m beam distance
Constant current circuit design offers constant output
Total length: 208.5mm / Light body diameter: 51mm / Light head diameter: 80mm
Weight 678 gram without battery
MSRP: $160
*BK-FA02*

LED: Cree MT-G2 P0 (neutral white)
ANSI FL-1 Output/Runtime: 2420 lumens (1hr 34min), 1900 lumens (2hr 3min), 1030 lumens (4hr 14min), 190 lumens (13hr 11min), 25 lumens (8 days), 2 lumens (42 days)
68,500 cd beam intensity / 523m beam distance
Highly efficient circuit design offers maximum output and runtime
Total length: 208.5mm / Light body diameter: 51mm / Light head diameter: 80mm
Weight 680 gram without battery
MSRP: $180


















Packaging is distinctive for these Vostro BK-FA-series lights. Inside the hard cardboard box (with series overview on the back), you will find the light inside its well-fitting hoslter, spare o-ring, warranty card, manual, wrist lanyard (not shown above), and cloth bag with closing drawstring.













From left to right: Eagletac Protected 18650 3400mAh; Niwalker Vostro BK-FA02 (shipping), BK-FA02 (pre-release); L3 Illumination X40; Crelant 7G10. 

All dimensions directly measured, and given with no batteries installed (unless indicated):

*Niwalker BK-FA01 (shipping)*: Weight: 682.3g (864g with 4x18650), Length: 209mm, Width (bezel): 80.0mm, Width (tailcap): 50.3mm
*Niwalker BK-FA01 (pre-release)*: Weight: 689g (873g with 4x18650), Length: 208mm, Width (bezel): 80.0mm, Width (tailcap): 51.9mm
*Niwalker BK-FA02 (shipping)*: Weight: 687.6g (870g with 4x18650), Length: 209mm, Width (bezel): 80.0mm, Width (tailcap): 50.3mm
*Niwalker BK-FA02 (pre-release)*: Weight: 689g (873g with 4x18650), Length: 208mm, Width (bezel): 80.0mm, Width (tailcap): 51.9mm

*Crelant 7G10*: Weight 643.4g (827g with 4x18650), Length: 198mm, Width (bezel): 79.0mm
*Eagletac MX25L2 (standard head)*:Weight: 468.7g (with battery pack: 744.2g), Length: 266mm, Width (bezel): 62.0mm
*Foursevens S18:* Weight: 700g (800g with 6xCR123A), Length: 233mm, Width (bezel) 63.0mm
*Fenix TK75*: Weight: 516.0g (700g with 4x18650), Length: 184mm, Width (bezel): 87.5mm
*Olight SR95:* Weight: 1,224g (with battery pack), Length: 323mm, Width (bezel): 87mm
*Thrunite TN31*: Weight: 572g (est 724g with 3x18650), Length: 203mm, Width (bezel): 79.0mm, Width (tailcap): 49.0mm 
*Xtar S1 Production*: Weight: 876.0g (est. 1028g with 3x18650 protected), Length: 240mm, Width (bezel): 83.4mm

The BK-FA-series has a substantial form factor, in keeping with other 3x and 4x18650 lights in this space. The final shipping versions have a few obvious (and not so obvious) updates, as explained below.


























BK-FA01:










BK-FA02:










One change from the pre-release samples is the finish seems to have much thicker anodizing, and is even more matte. The closest comparable I've seen is from Armytek (although the Niwalkers are not quite that thick). There were no chips or damage on my samples (although one of the o-rings was a bit chewed up). Knurling pattern has changed from pre-release samples, but the thicker anodizing helps with grip (which is reasonable).

As before, both my samples came with serial numbers, and all lettering was bright white and clear against the dark background. The font used on the lights is particularly small. 

One apparent difference is that the control rings have gotten a bit "taller" on the surface of the light, and are easier to turn now (i.e., can turn single-handed). There are still clear detents at all levels, and ring motion is smooth. There are also small labels showing the relative output mode of the light (although again, the font is small). 

One thing that isn't as obvious is that it is harder to unscrew the body handle from the head now. There is less space to grip the head when turning - unless you grab the ring, which will change modes (i.e., turn to max when unscrewing, strobe when tightening). If you grab the head above the ring, you wind up unscrewing the bezel from the control ring area. :shrug:

The lights can still tailstand stably, thanks to the flat base. But there are now cut-outs to allow a wrist lanyard to be attached. :thumbsup: Niwalker forgot to send me one, but I understand these will be standard with the shipping lights.

Like before, screw threads are anodized and feature square-cut (trapezoidal) threads. However, I find the shipping versions can no longer be consistently locked out by a twist of the head, as the pre-release samples were able to. This seems to be due to the carrier re-design and/or the spring tension in the head.

There is a central contact point in the center of the head of the light, which has a spring underneath. This makes contact with the recessed inner positive terminal of the battery carrier. The negative current path is carried from the outside part of the battery carrier. Note that the carrier has been re-designed:


















The original pre-release carrier has a solid feel, with thick all-metal end plates and sturdy struts. However, tension on the springs was low, and many cells felt "loose" inside the carrier.

The revised carrier has only a narrow band of connectivity around the end plates (which should reduce the risk of accidental shorting). Also, much longer and thicker springs are now used, making the tension on 18650s in the carrier much higher. In fact, this is now one of the "tightest" carriers I've seen for typical length 18650s. :shrug: The struts are a bit thinner, so all thickness cells should now fit fine inside the light.

Like before, the carrier has a 2s2p arrangement (i.e., two cells in parallel, two channels in series). This means that you could run the light on just 2x18650 or 4xCR123A, but I wouldn't recommend this on the higher output modes (unless using IMR chemistry 18650s which can handle the higher current drain). Niwalker points out that 3x18650 or 6xCR123A could also be used, but I think this would be a bad idea, as you doubling the capacity of one channel only.

Also as before, the carriers are reversible – they fit and work in the light in either orientation.

*BK-FA01 head:*














*BK-FA02 head:*














The heads appear to be unchanged from the previous models (although I note the MT-G2 specs now specify the P0 output bin).

As before, both lights use a particularly large reflector – among the deepest I've seen, in fact. oo: Overall dimensions and appearance are again very similar to the Thrunite TN31, but the BK-FA01 is actually slightly deeper. For an equivalent drive level, I would expect slightly better throw than the XM-L2 version of the TN31. For the BK-FA02, there's a slight difference in the opening at the base of the reflector, but overall dimensions seem otherwise comparable. 

In both cases, the emitters were well centered in their reflectors. The XM-L2 emitter is probably already very familiar to the members here, but the MT-G2 is relatively new in the flashlight world (see the Cree MT-G2 spec sheet for more info. 

As you can tell, the MT-G2 is a remarkably large emitter, with a dome diameter of almost 8.9mm (vs. 5mm on the XM-L2). Of course, what really matters is the surface area of the die underneath, which is only 2x2mm on the XM-L2. I am not sure of the actual die dimensions on the MT-G2, but as you will see in the blow-up pics below (same magnification), there appears to be a grid of 72 distinct segments.

Here are some close ups from my initial NWK1000 engineering samples:

XM-L:





MT-G2:





The result of this will be reduced throw for a given output level, compared to even the relatively large Luminus SST-90. Note as well that the MT-G2 only comes in a variety of relatively neutral-warm tint bins (i.e., the coolest one available is 5000K). All the MT-G2 samples I've seen have certainly been in the typical "Neutral White" range. 

*User Interface*

The user interface has not changed from the pre-release samples (although there are now indicator labels on the control ring).

The BK-FA-series lights use a magnetic control ring very similar in function to the Thrnunite TN30/31. The rings do have pronounced detents at each position (i.e., you can feel when the light "locks" into position for a given mode), and you can now more easily change levels single-handed.

You turn on or change output modes by turning the control ring. Arranged from left-to-right (looking down at the light, held in traditional forward flashlight carry), the modes are: Strobe > Standby Off > Level 1 > Level 2 > Level 3 > Level 4 > Level 5 > Level 6 (max). See my testing results later in this review for the relative output mode spacing.

I've seen similar oritentations on small hand-held lights (i.e., Strobe being located to the left of Standby/Off). But most manufacturers tend to put any blinky modes at the end of the sequence, by the highest output.

No light is produced on Standby/Off, but a small current will be drawn to allow the circuit to respond to a ring turn (see below). As always, I recommend you store such lights locked-out by a head twist. 

*Video*: 

For more information on the overall build and user interface of the final shipping BK-FA-series, please see my video overview:



Videos were recorded in 720p, but YouTube typically defaults to 360p. Once the video is running, you can click on the configuration settings icon and select the higher 480p to 720p options. You can also run full-screen. 

As with all my videos, I recommend you have annotations turned on. I commonly update the commentary with additional information or clarifications before publicly releasing the video.

*PWM/Strobe*

The BK-FA01 and BK-FA02 show completely identical circuit patterns at all levels. The lights appear to use high-frequency PWM that is not visible to the eye (2.53 kHz), except for the highest level (which is constant). This is similar to the 2.45 kHz I measured on the pre-release samples.

However, it is a little more complicated than that. At the three lowest levels, the lights have a re-occurring signal at this 2.53 kHz frequency – but without the typical PWM pattern, as shown below for L2 and L3

Level 2





Level 3





As you can see above, you just get a simple spike at this frequency on these three lowest levels. The intensity of the signal seems directly proportional to the output level, and there is no sign of the classic PWM pattern (i.e., the on-phase should be getting longer as you go up in output). In contrast, the next two levels clearly show a typical PWM profile, at the same frequency:

Level 4





Level 5





Here you can see the typical PWM pattern – at Level 4, the light is on ~45% of the time, and level 5 the light is on ~80% of the time. This is exactly what you would expect, based on my estimated output measures (see later in the review).

Note that at Level 6, there is no signal at all – the light is at full uninterrupted power.

There is also a reoccurring signal pattern on the lower levels, but it doesn't cause any visual effect:






And finally, strobe:






Strobe is a consistent 10Hz in my testing, on both lights, as before.

*Standby Drain*

Due to the electronic control ring, the BK-series lights will always be drawing a current when the body/carrier is connected to the head. On the shipping BK-FA01 I measured this current as 555uA (525uA on pre-release), and on the BK-FA02 I measured it as 520uA (similar on the pre-release). 

Assuming 4x 2600mAh capacity batteries in the 2s2p arrangement (i.e., 5200mAh effective capacity), that would give you ~390-415 days for the lights (or just under 14 months). This is not unreasonable for this type of light, but I do recommend you store the lights with the head locked out when not in use. This just requires a quick turn from fully tight.  

*Beamshots:*

And now, what you have all been waiting for.  All lights are on their standard battery, or AW protected 18650 2200mAh for the multi-18650 lights. Lights are about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance on the camera, to minimize tint differences. 

_Note that in the beamshots below, the pre-release versions are not specifically labeled (i.e., the shipping versions are identified as "ship")._

*BK-FA01*





























































It's hard to see above, but the shipping BK-FA01 actually has slightly greater max output (and concurrent throw) than my pre-release sample (see my direct measures later in this review). As before, the BK-FA01 has a narrower spillbeam than most lights in the ultra-thrower category. It also has a more tightly focused hotspot that is smaller than any other light I've seen in this class oo: (although there is a reasonable size corona around that hotspot).

_Note that in the beamshots below, the pre-release versions are not specifically labeled (i.e., the shipping versions are identified as "ship")._

*BK-FA02*





























































_Note: Again, don't be fooled by relative tint differences for the MT-G2s above – the automatic color balance used by the camera introduces distortions in tint. In real life, I find the shipping BK-FA02 sample slightly less warm than my pre-release sample (although both would be considered definite "Neutral White")._

Again, there is a slight increase in max output on my shipping version of the BK-FA02 compared to the pre-release sample (although throw doesn't seem significantly different). The BK-FA02 has an identical spillbeam width as the BK-FA01, but the pattern of the beam is quite different, obviously. In keeping with the large emitter, you see a broad hotspot on the BK-FA02, and a "floodier" beam (i.e., the distinction between hotspot and spill is less great than the BK-FA01).. Clearly, the MT-G2 emitter is not designed for heavy throw applications.

_For the rest of my indoor and outdoor beamshots below, these are based on the pre-release samples. When I get a chance to do additional shots, I will update this thread._

Here are some indoor shots, to allow you to compare the throw and spill of the three lights. For your reference, the back of the couch is about 7 feet away (~2.3m) from the opening of the light, and the far wall is about 18 feet away (~5.9m). Below I am showing a series of exposures, to allow you to better compare hotspot and spill.


















As you can see above, the BK-FA01 has the most focused hotspot I've tested in this class. Not surprisingly, it is the current reflector-based leader in throw, among my collection.


















The larger-die MT-G2 – coupled with the deep reflector of the BK-FA02 – gives a beam pattern very similar to the SST-90-equipped Eagletac MX25L2 (standard head). And again, beam tint above is not representational, due to auto-color correction. In real life, the BK-FA02 is a relative warm Neutral White (in comparison to the Cool White SST-90s). 

For outdoor beamshots, these are all done in the style of my earlier 100-yard round-up review. Please see that thread for a discussion of the topography (i.e. the road dips in the distance, to better show you the corona in the mid-ground). 

FYI, any "streaks" you see across the images are bug-trails. Flying insects are often attracted to the bright lights, and their flight trails get captured as swirly streaks due to the long exposure time.  Also, ignore any tint differences below – they are mainly due to the automatic white balance setting on the camera.

_Again, these shots below are based on the pre-release samples._










Obviously, the BK-FA02 has a lot more output than the BK-FA01 – but the BK-FA01 is far more focused for throw. To really put that in context, let's examine each relative to other lights in the same class, starting with the BK-FA01 (XM-L2):










As the wide-angle shots show, the BK-FA01 has a smaller hotspot than the Thrunite TN31 or Eagletac SX25L2 Turbo (i.e., more focused for throw). The close-up shots are a little misleading here, due to the smaller hotspot on the BK-FA01 - the close-up may seem dimmer (since it is restricted to just the hotspot/corona, and doesn't show all the light in the spill). Also, keep in the mind this is the pre-release version shown above.

And now the BK-FA02:










As you can see above, the main difference between the BK-FA02 and Crelant 7G10 is in the spillbeam width and intensity. 










The BK-FA02 is a good comparable for multiple-emitter lights – but with a narrower and smoother spillbeam (i.e., free of artifacts).  The BK-FA02 has greater throw than the Thrunite TN30, but not as great as the Fenix TK75.
_
*UPDATE OCTOBER 6, 2013:* FYI, I've just posted a review of the Crelant 7G5MT, so have done some additional outdoor beamshots. I think this batch looks fairly good, due to all the Fall colors in the trees. 










As you can see, the BK-FA02 has more output than the competing Crelant MT-G2 lights, but with a narrower overall spillbeam. And note that this is the shipping version of the BK-FA02._

*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, as described on my flashlightreviews.ca website. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lightbox values to Lumens thread for more info. 

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

My summary tables are reported in a manner consistent with the ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.flashlightreviews.ca/FL1.htm for a discussion, and a description of all the terms used in these tables. Effective July 2012, I have updated all my Peak Intensity/Beam Distance measures with a NIST-certified Extech EA31 lightmeter (orange highlights).






As you can see above, there is a slight bump in max output on the shipping versions of the BK-FA01 and BK-FA02. 

Starting with the BK-FA01, you may notice the apparent similarity in output to my XM-L-equipped Thrunite TN31. This is a little misleading, as my TN31 steps down after 3 mins whereas the BK-FA01 does not (see runtimes later in this review). Consistent with my indoor beam shots, the larger reflector on the BK-FA01 is giving this light an advantage over the TN31 (i.e., smaller and more focused hotspot). The 154,500 cd (lux @1m equivalent) makes the BK-FA01 an outstanding thrower (e.g., exceeds the regular SST-90-equipped Olight SR90 or SR95). oo:

As for the MT-G2-equipped BK-FA02, overall output is now toward the high range of 3xXM-L and 1xLuminus SST-90-equipped lights. Throw is certainly acceptable for the class, and again within the typical range of 3xXM-L lights. Of course, one of the nice things about a single MT-G2 emitter is that you don't have the artifacts in the beam profile produced by multiple emitters. 

With the shipping versions, I now have detailed specs to compare my estimated output measures:






In general terms, on the BK-FA01, the output levels L3-L6 increased by ~10-15% on my shipping sample, compared to the pre-release. In contrast, L1-L2 decreased in output by ~35-40%. 

On the BK-FA02, only L6 increased significantly by ~10%. L1-L3 decreased by ~30-35%.

In absolute terms, it seems like the pre-release samples are more consistent with the Niwalker specs. That said, I find overall spacing to be pretty good on both models.

*Output/Runtime Graphs:*

Given the interest on the MT-G2 model, let's see how the shipping version compares to the pre-release sample:






On both my standard AW protected 2200mA 18650s and more common 3100mAh cells, the max L6 level of the shipping version has a definite boost in output – with no change in runtime. There also seems to be a slight increase in runtime at the L5 level. 

How do various type of cells compare at L6?






Primary CR123A perform well in this light. But again, if you are not planning on using the full 8x compliment of cells, I recommend you stick to low levels (i.e. L1-L4) only.

Let's see how the BK-FA01 and BK-FA02 shipping models compare to their respective competition:

BK-FA01:










As expected, performance is relatively similar to the Thrunite TN31 (but with more output and runtime, due to the fourth 18650 cell and XM-L2 U2 emitters). The main difference is that the BK-FA01 doesn't step down on L6 (max), and maintains its constant brightness for longer. 

There's an interesting slow undulating pattern to the regulation on the BK-FA01 on L3-L5 (shown above), but this is impossible for you to notice by eye – for all intents and purposes, the light remains perfectly flat regulated in use, until the cells are nearly exhausted – at which point, the light steps down to L2. This is a thoughtful design, as it means you are never left accidentally in the dark, without plenty of warning first. :thumbsup:

BK-FA02:










For the BK-FA02, the 18650 runtime pattern is different – although there is a brief period of quasi-reulated/slightly variable output in the first ~10 mins on L5 and L6, you typically see a direct-drive-like slow decay in output at all levels. Note that this is actually a very efficient means to control a light, and the reduction is gradual enough that you cannot notice it in practice. As before, when the batteries near exhaustion, the light drops to the L2 level (where it maintains flat regulation for a good amount of time before the cells are dead). 

FYI, the effect of cooling introduce some differences in how quickly the initial quasi-regulated level last. Please see my earlier pre-release sample review for a discussion.






On 8xCR123A, you can see that the light maintains a relatively stable output for a long period of time, even at the max L6 level. 

*Potential Issues*

Due to the electronic control ring, the lights have a stand-by current when the head is fully connected to the body. I measured this at ~520~555uA across all my samples, which would translate into about 14 months for standard 2600mAh 18650 cells. While reasonably low, I recommend you store the lights locked out at the head when not in use (i.e., a simple quarter turn will break the current).

The control ring design has improved, facilitating grip and single-handed mode changing. However, due to the easier access to the emitter/reflector, it is much harder to unscrew the body handle from the head without turning the control ring instead.

While the BK-FA01 has tightly regulated performance at all levels, the BK-FA02 shows a largely direct-drive-like pattern at all levels on 18650. Note that direct-drive is actually more efficient, and both lights show a step-down to L2 before the batteries are exhausted. This means that you could safely use unprotected cells if you wanted, and will never be stranded without warning.

The lights use PWM at some levels – but at a non-visually detectable 2.45 kHz. I had noticed some audible hum on both my pre-release samples on L4 and L5, but both my shipping samples are hum-free.

Lights can roll easily on their sides.

The shipping versions can no longer be consistently locked out by a twist of the head, as the pre-release samples were able to. This seems to be due to the carrier re-design and/or the spring tension in the head.

*Preliminary Observations*

The final shipping versions of the BK-FA01 and BK-FA02 both show a small bump in max output (compared to my previous pre-release samples), with otherwise similar performance. There have also been a number of build updates – please see the detailed pics, table and graphs in this new full review of the shipping versions. :wave:

Starting with the build, the main external differences of shipping versions are the larger control ring in the head (with smoother action and identifying labels now), and wrist lanyard attachment points in the tail. Anodizing has also been updated, and seems much thicker and "grippier" now. The lights remain very robust for this class.

There is no change to the reflectors that I can see – they continue to have extremely deep and smooth reflectors, for maximum possible throw. Inside, the battery carriers have been updated with reduced surface contact area on the plates (likely to reduce the risk of accidental shorting), and much stiffer individual well springs. On that note, there is no longer any risk of short cells not making proper contact – but tall cells will now be a struggle to insert/remove into the carrier. :shrug:

The user interface is unchanged, and the control ring maintains clear detents (with even smoother action now, allowing single-handed use). 

Circuit performance shows a nice bump in max output on both lights – with no real change to runtimes. :thumbsup: Overall efficiency seems excellent for the class - despite the use of high-frequency (non-visible) PWM on all levels below max. The BK-FA01 remains one of the most flatly-regulated lights I've seen, while the BK-FA02 continues to use an efficient direct-drive-like pattern. As before, both lights show the clever adaptation that they step-down to the regulated Level 2 before the as the batteries near exhaustion. This means that you not will be stuck with an abrupt shut-off in typical usage – there is always plenty of warning. :twothumbs

In terms of throw, the BK-FA01 is definitely my XM-L2 class leader at the moment. Although I don't have the TN31 XM-L2 on hand to compare, I doubt it could beat it (based on the performance of my XM-L version). The larger reflector of the BK-series will likely give a consistent edge to this build, for equivalent drive level.

In the terms of the BK-FA02, this is probably going to be the best throwing light in the new MT-G2 class, thanks to the deep reflector. This novel emitter is quite large (i.e., it makes the Luminus SST-90 seem petite). Throw in this case is good, similar to the smaller non-Turbo head of the SST-90-equipped Eagletac MX25L2. Output is typically higher than most SST-90 light I've tested, and toward the higher end of typical 3xXM-L lights I've tested. 

Of course, you get a much nice looking beam profile with the single MT-G2 emitter – a strong hotspot, with nice wide spill. I particularly like that the MT-G2 series only comes in range of warm-neutral tints. :thumbsup: All my samples have been a pleasing neutral white to date.

Niwalker has done good job on the final release versions of these lights – as always, I commend them for taking the time to run multiple versions of engineering samples by me, for testing and feedback. The BK-FA01 and BK-FA02 are certainly good options to consider in their respective high-thrower/high-output classes. :wave:

----

BK-FA01 and BK-FA02 final shipping samples provided by Niwalker for review.


----------



## RedForest UK (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for another great review, I think the changes have been well thought out. Niwalker actually informed me (after I asked of course) that the main changes were beefing up the heatsinking fins, and also the use of copper core MCPCBs, which is probably the main factor in the output increase in this version.

By the way, the image showing the 'XM-L2' on at a low level (for comparison to the MT-G2) seems to be a gen1 XM-L with three wires and current spreaders, maybe you accidentally uploaded the wrong image. 

The beam profile of the production and pre-production BK-FA02 look slightly different on the whitewall shots, can you confirm if that's the case or if it's just an illusion/camera artefact.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 23, 2013)

RedForest UK said:


> By the way, the image showing the 'XM-L2' on at a low level (for comparison to the MT-G2) seems to be a gen1 XM-L with three wires and current spreaders, maybe you accidentally uploaded the wrong image.


You are right, I took that image from the NWK1000 engineering samples (which was still XM-L). I'll re-label it for now.



> The beam profile of the production and pre-production BK-FA02 look slightly different on the whitewall shots, can you confirm if that's the case or if it's just an illusion/camera artefact.


In real life, they look pretty much the same.


----------



## Alex1234 (Jul 23, 2013)

i have a tn31 and i got it modded by vinh. He but in a dedomed xm-l2 direct bonded it to copper and is driving to 6.5 amps. he put in larger wires and touched up concections. all i can say is wow. its about 1600otf lumans and almost 500,000 lux. (his friend measured it at 480,000k) The hotspot still white washes your eyes at 30 feet its insane. i bet if he did the same mod to this it would throw even more due to the larger reflector.


----------



## Gravitron (Jul 23, 2013)

I noticed data for the Eagltac SX25L3, but I can't find your review. Will this be the next flashlight you review and post data for?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 24, 2013)

Yes, likely sometime later today.


----------



## gopajti (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you for your work selfbuilt :wave:, nice to see manufacturer make lights with their own knowledge not copy. Especially I like the MT-G2 version, the output is awesome with one led, I want one :thumbsup:


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 24, 2013)

gopajti said:


> Thank you for your work selfbuilt :wave:, nice to see manufacturer make lights with their own knowledge not copy. Especially I like the MT-G2 version, the output is awesome with one led, I want one :thumbsup:


Yes, and as your experience as a reviewer probably also attests, it is nice to have something a bit different to examine.


----------



## Dubois (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice update, and review, to a very impressive light. I'm especially interested in the FA-02, MT-G2 version. It must give you a nice cosy feeling to see that many of your comments and observations have been followed up by a manufacturer.

It is one of the reasons I'm a fan of Niwalker - they seem very responsive to sensible suggestions, and don't simply launch underdeveloped lights to market in a rush to get bragging rights.


----------



## RedForest UK (Jul 25, 2013)

Dubois said:


> It is one of the reasons I'm a fan of Niwalker - they seem very responsive to sensible suggestions, and don't simply launch underdeveloped lights to market in a rush to get bragging rights.



+1


----------



## MBentz (Jul 25, 2013)

Excellent review as always selfbuilt.  As far as flood lights go, what is your personal opinion of the BK-FA02 vs the TN30? Also, do you think a 3400 mah 18650 will fit in the battery carrier? Specifically the Eagletac battery. Thanks for your help.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 25, 2013)

MBentz said:


> Excellent review as always selfbuilt.  As far as flood lights go, what is your personal opinion of the BK-FA02 vs the TN30? Also, do you think a 3400 mah 18650 will fit in the battery carrier? Specifically the Eagletac battery. Thanks for your help.


Personally, I quite like the bright, even spill of the MT-G2. I've always found it hard to get use to the overlapping well artifacts in the spill of multi-emitter lights (although some of the wider head ones aren't too bad).

The Eagletac batteries should be ok - I find those cells are a reasonable height. But there is always a fair amount of tension on the carrier springs with this new shipping version.


----------



## gopajti (Jul 27, 2013)

>



I analyzed this runtime (3100mAh), approx, +- few min;

start ~2480lm
12 min., 2550lm
26 min., 2400lm
36 min., 2300lm
46 min., 2200lm
56 min, 2100lm
1h 08 min., 2000lm
1h 20 min., 1900lm
1h 29 min., 1800lm
1h 37 min., 1700lm
1h 43 min., 1600lm
1h 49 min., 1500lm
1h 54 min., 1400lm
1h 57 min., 1300lm
2h, 1200lm
2h 03 min., 1100lm
2h 05 min., 1000lm
2h 7 min., end


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 28, 2013)

gopajti said:


> I analyzed this runtime (3100mAh), approx, +- few min;


An important point to keep in mind here - these were all done under a cooling fan. In real life, I find it reaches that peak output sooner than shown above (i.e., fan cooling seems to delay this, without affecting the magnitude of the peak output when it occurs). I did some cooling/non-cooling runtime comparisons in my earlier review of the pre-release models, for those who are interested.


----------



## Dubois (Aug 2, 2013)

Looking through your review again, I'm impressed that Niwalker have managed to get so much throw out of the MT-G2 emitter in the BK FA-02. It's really up there with some heavyweight throwers. Presumably this is a function of the reflector design?


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 2, 2013)

Dubois said:


> Looking through your review again, I'm impressed that Niwalker have managed to get so much throw out of the MT-G2 emitter in the BK FA-02. It's really up there with some heavyweight throwers. Presumably this is a function of the reflector design?


Yes, I would say so. Check out my Eagletac SX25L3 review for a comparable output in a smaller head.


----------



## Dubois (Aug 5, 2013)

selfbuilt said:


> Yes, I would say so. Check out my Eagletac SX25L3 review for a comparable output in a smaller head.



That's an interesting comparison. On the plus side, the Eagtac is smaller, but I don't really like the step down after a few minutes - I much prefer the Niwalker solution which will give brighter output, for longer.


----------



## Dubois (Aug 10, 2013)

Good to see these lights finally hit a few dealers - does anyone have any real life experience of the FA-02 model yet?


----------



## Tenebrae (Aug 13, 2013)

Obviously there is going to be some sample-to-sample variation and potential buyers should keep that in mind. Selfbuilt, in his wonderful review, said:

"Due to the electronic control ring, the lights have a stand-by current when the head is fully connected to the body. I measured this at ~520~555uA across all my samples, which would translate into about 14 months for standard 2600mAh 18650 cells. While reasonably low, I recommend you store the lights locked out at the head when not in use (i.e., a simple quarter turn will break the current)."

He also stated:

"The lights use PWM at some levels – but at a non-visually detectable 2.45 kHz. I had noticed some audible hum on both my pre-release samples on L4 and L5, but both my shipping samples are hum-free."

I’d like to address these points, but first let me back-up a little: I took delivery of the BK-FA02 yesterday. My immediate impression was that of high quality—a grippy (almost rubber-like), substantial feel in the hand—and a slightly cooler beam than I expected. Yep, it’s neutral. Warm it ain’t.

Upon closer inspection of the flashlight, I noticed a few things that, well, _surprised_ me.

First and foremost, there were several black specs—loose anodizing perhaps—stuck to the emitter and floating around the reflector. A quick brush with a camel-hair brush solved this issue.

Secondly, contrary to the findings on Selfbuilt's sample, I noticed a slight audible PCM-induced hum/whine on two settings—1030 lumens and 1900 lumens. It didn’t particularly bother me, but there was no question of its audibility.

Most disturbing from my point of view is the ability, or lack thereof, to lock out. A “simple quarter turn” had no effect whatsoever on my sample. Turn a little more, the light goes out, then flickers back on. I’d tighten and loosen my grip slightly—and I mean _slightly_—and the light would flicker. I unscrewed it a full turn. I got flickering. I turned it more, I got the same result. I never really got the light to lock out as I was concerned about reaching the end of the thread’s travel. Moreover, there was never any consistency regarding where the light would stay off…because it eventually flickered back on.

In general, I’m pretty pleased with the light…but these issues would certainly preclude my purchase of another. An email to EDC+ about the lock-out issue was sent this AM. I've not yet heard back.

Best,

Tenebrae


----------



## Tenebrae (Aug 14, 2013)

Having received a detailed response from EDC+ this morning, my only real concern about this light has been completely assuaged. Bottom line: the Vostro was not designed to be locked out. Period. End of story. A random sample chosen from stock performed exactly as my light does. 

And speaking of performance, this light is indeed impressive. I particularly like the fact that, quite unlike the Thrunite TN31, this light does not step down. Or at least it didn’t during the extended time I had it on. It also manages heat dissipation better than any of the high-output lights I’ve handled—never getting truly hot in the hand. 

Knowing what I know now, would I order another? You bet I would!:thumbsup:


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 14, 2013)

Tenebrae said:


> Bottom line: the Vostro was not designed to be locked out. Period. End of story. A random sample chosen from stock performed exactly as my light does.


Yes, that seems to be the case now. I realize the language used in this review wasn't previously clear (i.e., "Depending on the tension in the springs of your sample ..."), but that was because I didn't have any direct guidance from Niwalker.

To clarify, the pre-release samples that I reviewed could all be consistently locked out with a slight head twist. The shipping samples that were reviewed here behave the way Tenebrae describes - it takes a longer twist for the light to shut off now, but it will flicker back on/off if you handle or shake the light. This appears to be due to the revised carrier design and/or greater tension in the head spring. 

Based on the reported dealer feedback, I've updated the review with a clearer statement that lock-out is not supported on these shipping versions. :wave:


----------



## grev (Aug 15, 2013)

I have a question, selfbuilt, have you tried the AW IMRs in these lights? Since they're shorter batteries, some of the lights won't accept them and so far I only have one light that can't use the shorter 18650s, and that is the Nitecore TM11 tiny monster.


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 15, 2013)

grev said:


> I have a question, selfbuilt, have you tried the AW IMRs in these lights? Since they're shorter batteries, some of the lights won't accept them and so far I only have one light that can't use the shorter 18650s, and that is the Nitecore TM11 tiny monster.


Absolutely no worries with fitting AW IMR 18650 cells in the shipping versions of these lights. The tension on the springs is high, and even the shortest cells are held securely.

This was a concern I had with the pre-release samples (which had much lower tension in the carrier), but it was fully resolved with the shipping versions. If anything, I would say the potential issue now is the stiffness of springs for getting really long cells in (although I've managed it fine for all my higher capacity cells).


----------



## grev (Aug 15, 2013)

selfbuilt said:


> Absolutely no worries with fitting AW IMR 18650 cells in the shipping versions of these lights. The tension on the springs is high, and even the shortest cells are held securely.
> 
> This was a concern I had with the pre-release samples (which had much lower tension in the carrier), but it was fully resolved with the shipping versions. If anything, I would say the potential issue now is the stiffness of springs for getting really long cells in (although I've managed it fine for all my higher capacity cells).


Thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## Dubois (Aug 19, 2013)

Tenebrae said:


> Having received a detailed response from EDC+ this morning, my only real concern about this light has been completely assuaged. Bottom line: the Vostro was not designed to be locked out. Period. End of story. A random sample chosen from stock performed exactly as my light does.
> 
> And speaking of performance, this light is indeed impressive. I particularly like the fact that, quite unlike the Thrunite TN31, this light does not step down. Or at least it didn’t during the extended time I had it on. It also manages heat dissipation better than any of the high-output lights I’ve handled—never getting truly hot in the hand.
> 
> Knowing what I know now, would I order another? You bet I would!:thumbsup:



This sounds good. I don't mind the lack of the ability to lock-out if it takes longer than a year to discharge cells, and the heat dissipation and lack of step-down are *big* pluses for me.


----------



## Dubois (Aug 29, 2013)

selfbuilt said:


> Absolutely no worries with fitting AW IMR 18650 cells in the shipping versions of these lights. The tension on the springs is high, and even the shortest cells are held securely.
> 
> This was a concern I had with the pre-release samples (which had much lower tension in the carrier), but it was fully resolved with the shipping versions. If anything, I would say the potential issue now is the stiffness of springs for getting really long cells in (although I've managed it fine for all my higher capacity cells).



I just received the BK-FA02, and have no problems with any of my protected cells - the longish Sanyo 2600mAh, and both Panasonic 3100mAh and 3400mAh fit OK. A little tight maybe, but they all fit and work. I'll post my impressions on the light after it gets dark.


----------



## jmpaul320 (Sep 2, 2013)

anyone know if fast tech protected panasonic 3400s will fit? they are 70mm


----------



## Dubois (Sep 2, 2013)

jmpaul320 said:


> anyone know if fast tech protected panasonic 3400s will fit? they are 70mm



Aren't the Fasttech NCR18650B's the same as the Wallbuys ones?


----------



## jmpaul320 (Sep 2, 2013)

Dubois said:


> Aren't the Fasttech NCR18650B's the same as the Wallbuys ones?





Yes sir


----------



## Dubois (Sep 2, 2013)

Well, the Wallbuys 3400 Panasonic's fit OK in my Vostro BK FA-02. They are tight, but fit OK.


----------



## shelm (Sep 3, 2013)

jmpaul320 said:


> anyone know if fast tech protected panasonic 3400s will fit? they are 70mm



wallbuys protected panasonic 3400 were up to 70.3mm.
Dubois tested them, they fit.
So will the fasttech then


----------



## jmpaul320 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Dubois (Sep 17, 2013)

Some days ago the terraced house next to me caught fire. I was on the phone, and my wife started calling down from upstairs, which, of course, I ignored. I was rudely brought to my senses with her shouting "the house next door is on fire!" while phoning the emergency services on her mobile To cut a long story short, the fire brigade arrived (in 3 minutes), and went through our house to look at the belching thick black smoke coming from the back of the house. 

I had my Vostro MT-G2, and gave it full power on the window, after the fire officer shone a miserable little incandescent angle head light at it. "Too much light?" I asked. "Hmm, that's a good torch - what is it?" he replied. Later, when they set up arc lights out the front, I had another play, and the Vostro held it's own. 

Fortunately nobody was at home next door, but there was a lot of damage. I missed the exciting bit when the front door was kicked in and the flames extinguished, but, to be honest, I can do without such excitement.

Bottom line is that the Vostro would probably be a good search & rescue tool!


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 17, 2013)

Dubois said:


> Bottom line is that the Vostro would probably be a good search & rescue tool!


Thanks for sharing the story. It definitely lets out a lot of light, and could potentially be useful in that category. Of course, you could always have dialed it down a few notches for the officer.


----------



## Dubois (Oct 6, 2013)

I've been reading Vinhnguyen's thread on his modified version of the Vostro BK-FA-02, and was curious about the position of the strobe. For me, having strobe at the bottom of the magnetic ring (ie, before low) is perfect - I never accidentally see it. On my Supbeam K40 (and I believe on the Thrunite TN31) strobe is past high on the ring, where I've hit it accidentally many times, trying, in vain, to eek out that extra little bit of light that doesn't exist. 

Just curious what other people think.


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 6, 2013)

FYI, I've just posted a review of the Crelant 7G5MT, so have done some additional outdoor beamshots. I think this batch looks fairly good, due to all the Fall colors in the trees. 











As you can see, the BK-FA02 has more output than the competing Crelant lights, but with a narrower overall spillbeam.


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 12, 2013)

This was posted in my pre-release thread, but I thought I'd respond here, since this one refers to the shipping lights.



markeday said:


> Self built do you think the niwalker is a better light then the tn31,I want something I can run on cr123's in a pinch.Nice review,like usual.


It's hard to say - the Niwalker is a more substantial light (i.e., it's heavier), and has a higher overall quality feel. But it's hard to say how the circuits hold up over time on either light.

As usual, I'd recommend that you choose on the basis of your preferred interface.


----------



## markeday (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks,I like the thrunites and the UI is similar for the niwalker and thrunite but the battery option is important.


----------



## T0rch (Oct 15, 2013)

Received my BK-FA02 today. Really cool light. Only had a chance to play with it a bit but I really like the control ring with the strobe to the left of off.

Few minor issues I thought I'd mention. One the lanyard strap. Niwalker should just tie a knot on the one end, like they did with the fancy carry bag, rather than use a plastic clip. It's heavy enough to rip that clip right off when you let it drop to hang from your wrist. Happen to me straight away. My battery carrier had one negative spring with a lot of excess solder bridging the gap between coils, wouldn't compress far enough to get a battery in. Mine also had a messed up o-ring, just like in selfbuilt's video.


----------



## Scourie (Oct 21, 2013)

Had my BK-FA02 a little while now and while I like it a lot, the level spacing leaves a little to be desired. If L4 and L5 were maybe 25% lower it would be perfect.

Apart from that minor quibble, it's a great light.

Rob


----------



## Seavee (Jan 6, 2014)

Here is a very good youtube video showing the comparative beam patters of the FAO1 and the FAO2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swSPTunCZr0


I do a fair amount of boating at night here in Miami where a long range tight beam search light would really come in handy. I have a powerful incan (2X 55W halogens) remote controlled light mounted on my t-top but like the flexibility of a powerful hand held that can more quickly be aimed. I'm leaning towards the FAO1 for that reason.


----------



## BriteGeek (Jan 23, 2014)

selfbuilt,

Not sure if I want to thank you or not for the review... because of it I bought one!  Now I have to decide if I want to send if off to vinh to get modified or not.

Honestly, the review helped me decide on which thrower I wanted as I could see comparison photos, specs and features all well laid out.

Thank you!


----------



## stona (Feb 3, 2014)

So the direct drive type output in the MT-G2 light occurs due to insufficient voltage overhead from the 2s2p battery arrangement, right? Can the driver handle 4s?

Edit: Just realized how stupid of a question this was when at the start of the review it says operating voltage tops out at 13V -_-. But, I'm still curious as to how it will operate with 3S...


----------



## InspectHerGadget (May 17, 2014)

I'd be interested in hearing from owners of the BK-FA02. I have the ET MX25L3 with the MT-G2. It has impressed the hell out of me and I use it every night I go out. I had a two hour walk tonight walking about 12k and I used it a lot along with my headlamp. The emitter is amazing and I love the power out of this light and ease of use. It is also very easy to carry on my belt with the holster provided which is very well designed.

I'd be interested particularly on how easy it is to wear on a belt, which implies the question of how well designed the supplied holster is. It looks very good from what I can see.

It looks like a great product.


----------



## ramicio (Jul 16, 2014)

Just a heads up. I bought a BK-FA02 a few months ago. Recently it has been giving me problems where the control ring would be in the off position and the light would still be on. It would be at a level lower than the lowest setting. Slapping it around on the palm of my hand would make it hit full power and get stuck there. Being insane and not wanting to deal with warranty stuff, I took it apart. The toroid choke is held in place by some kind of white silicone. It is partially adhesive. It was up against the hall effect sensors. Once I nudged it away and put the light back together, the problem was gone.


----------



## SoundWorx (Mar 28, 2015)

Trying to decide between the fao2 and the up coming Armytek grizzly. Anyone have thoughts or is it too early?


----------



## Dubois (Mar 28, 2015)

Well, the Niwalker is available now and a great light. The Grizzly has been vapourware for over a year now.


----------



## InfinitusEquitas (Mar 31, 2015)

Would suggest the K40M instead. Definitely no point in waiting for the grizzly.


----------



## ramicio (Apr 18, 2015)

I wish I could buy just the head. I already have a BK-FA02, and I would like to be able to just have one set of batteries and battery tube and just swap heads depending on what I am doing.


----------



## ramicio (Dec 17, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can get parts for these? The ring on the end that holds in the glass is pretty easy to dent. I do need to constantly remove the glass to clean it, because the inside gets foggy. I also now shattered the glass. I do not wish to send it off to be gone for weeks to get repaired. I would much rather buy parts. If they didn't want people to be able to do such a thing, they would have put thread locker on that part, so they should sell the parts.


----------



## Milw light (Dec 27, 2015)

Great review Selfbuilt, What happened to this light(BK-FA02) Going Gear says its not available? Was there trouble with it? Anyone know? I can get this through a few places starting at $188 all the way to $650(lol). It was about $120 at Going Gear.


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 27, 2015)

Milw light said:


> Great review Selfbuilt, What happened to this light(BK-FA02) Going Gear says its not available? Was there trouble with it? Anyone know? I can get this through a few places starting at $188 all the way to $650(lol). It was about $120 at Going Gear.


I don't know, you'd have to check with the manufacturer and/or dealer. Niwalker doesn't have the presence of some other makers, so perhaps they weren't able to produce and/or sell in sufficient numbers, or at a high enough margin?


----------



## Milw light (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks for taking the time to reply Selfbuilt....love your reviews!


----------



## InfinitusEquitas (Dec 28, 2015)

Companies like GoingGear, and other flashlight resellers tend to stock lights that have a high potential for sale. While the BK-FA02 is a perfectly good light, at this point it's somewhat dated, and is outperformed or matched by newer models, both from niwalker itself, and other brands. The $120 price from GG was likely a steep discount to clear inventory since originally they retailed for around $170 iirc.

Suggest looking at an acebeam K40M as an alternative... has physical off button in the tailcap, and 3x18650 is far more comfortable to hold.


----------



## Milw light (Dec 29, 2015)

InfinitusEquitas said:


> Companies like GoingGear, and other flashlight resellers tend to stock lights that have a high potential for sale. While the BK-FA02 is a perfectly good light, at this point it's somewhat dated, and is outperformed or matched by newer models, both from niwalker itself, and other brands. The $120 price from GG was likely a steep discount to clear inventory since originally they retailed for around $170 iirc.
> 
> Suggest looking at an acebeam K40M as an alternative... has physical off button in the tailcap, and 3x18650 is far more comfortable to hold.


Thanks, I haven't completely given up on the FA02 as it has large heat sinking capabilty & will be used continuously for long periods of time. I'm going to check out the Acebeam though.


----------



## ramicio (Aug 3, 2016)

I sent mine to Going Gear back in January because I needed the glass lens and the metal ring that holds it on. They sent it off for warranty repair. Well, it's the beginning of August, and still nothing. I e-mailed them back in May, and they basically told me to wait and when I get it in the mail, that means I got it. I'm thinking that this NiWalker company went under. I am really getting pissed off here. They (Going Gear) can't seem to tell me anything about what's going on. Even if this stuff went by boat, it shouldn't take this long.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Aug 4, 2016)

ramicio said:


> I sent mine to Going Gear back in January because I needed the glass lens and the metal ring that holds it on. They sent it off for warranty repair. Well, it's the beginning of August, and still nothing. I e-mailed them back in May, and they basically told me to wait and when I get it in the mail, that means I got it. I'm thinking that this NiWalker company went under. I am really getting pissed off here. They (Going Gear) can't seem to tell me anything about what's going on. Even if this stuff went by boat, it shouldn't take this long.



Hey ramicio,

I'm pretty sure one of my guys gave you some bad info. We're looking into it right now and will update you via email. We have a light for you.


----------



## Mstevens113 (Oct 14, 2016)

I'd be interested in seeing a review on the updated versions of these from this year, the Bk-fa01s & Bk-fa02s

They seem to be nice looking lights.


----------

